# Staffy/Beagle/Jack russel, Free to good home, chesterfield, derbyshire



## tobysmith

Hello all, i know its new years eve but it is a bit of a sad time for us here...

Now that we have our newborn baby home our dog (barney) is a bit to energetic around our new bundle of joy, we thought he may be ok but is a bit to boystrous around her and are a bit worried.

He is a very nice dog, medium size, sandy brown and white in colour, well behaved and well trained, he is 10 months old and is a staffy/beagle/jack russel cross (that was a mouthfull).

Like i say its a sad time cus he is a lovely dog and would suit sum1 with older children, 4 years and up i would say.

He will be coming with a lot of stuff 2, lead, harness, dog food, bed, plenty of treats too.

We would like him to goto the best home possible and like to try n keep in contact too as my partner is very upset about this (she is crying at the minute)but it has to be done for the best.

I know he is going free to a good home and there will be alot of interest in him so we would like to ask for just a small donation even if its only a few pounds, maybe just to buy our new baby something.

And please remember a dog is for life.

Many thanks every1 and please who ever is gifted look after him.

Thanks again.

Toby.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Beautiful looking lad, its really not a wise idea to advertise a dog as free to good home - its very sad that you didnt consider the dog when you found out you was having a baby. Have you thought about signing him to a rescue where he will be assessed and matched to a suitable owner. 
You could contact the little dog rescue, they work on a foster basis across the country so no dog ever enters a kennel - we do a little transporting and fostering for them, and couldnt reccommend them enough!
Good luck any how.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

tobysmith said:


> Hello all, i know its new years eve but it is a bit of a sad time for us here...
> 
> Now that we have our newborn baby home our dog (barney) is a bit to energetic around our new bundle of joy, we thought he may be ok but is a bit to boystrous around her and are a bit worried.
> 
> He is a very nice dog, medium size, sandy brown and white in colour, well behaved and well trained, he is 10 months old and is a staffy/beagle/jack russel cross (that was a mouthfull).
> 
> Like i say its a sad time cus he is a lovely dog and would suit sum1 with older children, 4 years and up i would say.
> 
> He will be coming with a lot of stuff 2, lead, harness, dog food, bed, plenty of treats too.
> 
> We would like him to goto the best home possible and like to try n keep in contact too as my partner is very upset about this (she is crying at the minute)but it has to be done for the best.
> 
> I know he is going free to a good home and there will be alot of interest in him so we would like to ask for just a small donation even if its only a few pounds, maybe just to buy our new baby something.
> 
> *And please remember a dog is for life.*
> 
> Many thanks every1 and please who ever is gifted look after him.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Toby.


It's a shame you aren't taking that advise yourself.....

Can you not take him out walks along with the baby to tire him out so he isn't as energetic?


----------



## Kinjilabs

CheekoAndCo said:


> It's a shame you aren't taking that advise yourself.....
> 
> Can you not take him out walks along with the baby to tire him out so he isn't as energetic?


Didnt really want to get involved but do agree with you.


----------



## hawksport

Pity you didn't know you were having a baby 8 months ago when you got the dog. You might have put a bit more effort into training it.


----------



## hobo99

I am just hoping this post is a JOKE , maybe i am being optimistic , its just so unbelieveable that people dont want their dog when something new comes along ,all dogs need some work putting into them and need walking, like pushing a pram ,dogs have been know to walk along side prams ! ! , maybe they will get and cat then rehome the baby .


----------



## Guest

I can only back up what others have said. There are ALWAYS ways around getting rid of a dog because it doesnt suit your life style anymore.

If you have a baby and your dog is over active, give him more walks, take him to training class's and learn to work with your dog so he and you suit each other.


----------



## Acacia86

This makes me so sad :frown:

I had a newborn baby in 2006 AND had my ex's Labrador...............and for some months i did it all by myself as a single mum!

I would have done ANYTHING to still have my precious dog with me but i didn't have an option  you two do.

Oh and now i am single with a 4 and half year old daughter, an adult dog and a nearly 5 month old pup! If you really love your dog and WANT to keep him in the family it can be done. 

Its a choice...............


----------



## tobysmith

I wish i had never bothered with posting now but thanks anyway and for your information i think a baby is a bit more important that the dog but like a lot of people about they treat dogs as children and as far as it being a joke i dont think trying to rehome a dog is a joke!!!

Toby


----------



## Devil-Dogz

tobysmith said:


> I wish i had never bothered with posting now but thanks anyway and for your information i think a baby is a bit more important that the dog but like a lot of people about they treat dogs as children and as far as it being a joke i dont think trying to rehome a dog is a joke!!!
> 
> Toby


Doesnt matter why your getting rid of the dog - If I and others find it right or not - at the end of the day it still needs a new home. Please consider what I said - and like I said good luck


----------



## hawksport

So why didn't you use the last 7 months you have known you were having a baby to train the dog


----------



## Guest

tobysmith said:


> I wish i had never bothered with posting now but thanks anyway and for your information i think a baby is a bit more important that the dog but like a lot of people about they treat dogs as children and as far as it being a joke i dont think trying to rehome a dog is a joke!!!
> 
> Toby


To me a dog is just as important....in the fact that YOU took on the role of its owner a bit like a parent when you took it on. Now it no longer suits you, you want to rehome it? Why? Would it not mean that much to you that you would want to take it to training lessons? £45 for a FULL course is more than worth it to keep your beloved dog surely?


----------



## Acacia86

tobysmith said:


> I wish i had never bothered with posting now but thanks anyway and for your information i think a baby is a bit more important that the dog but like a lot of people about they treat dogs as children and as far as it being a joke i dont think trying to rehome a dog is a joke!!!
> 
> Toby


My dogs have NEVER been treated like human children! Please stop making excuses. I would bet its because you can't be bothered with him anymore.

Take him to a rescue where he will be rehomed properly.


----------



## hobo99

tobysmith said:


> I wish i had never bothered with posting now but thanks anyway and for your information i think a baby is a bit more important that the dog but like a lot of people about they treat dogs as children and as far as it being a joke i dont think trying to rehome a dog is a joke!!!
> 
> Toby


What a load of tosh , i happen to think all life is important , and i think you will find that very few people on this forum treat their dogs like children , we all care very deeply for our pets and want to do the best for them , we have even been known to put our selves to a bit of trouble and spend a couple of mins training them . 
But of course there are the other sort of people who think they are toys with no feeling and can be got rid of when they are in the way , one of the reason why so many dogs are in rescue .


----------



## Jazzy

Please don't rehome your dog, I'm sure you will regret it.
I had a large boisterous 2 1/2 year old German Shepherd when I unexpectedly got pregnant with my 3rd child. I did worry what he would be like as my other children were nearly 9 and 10 and he hadn't seen them from being babies. I needn't have worried, he was fantastic and so loving with my new baby and she got her love of dogs from him. Sadly I lost him when he was nearly 6 years old to a horrible disease. It broke my heart.

You could get a dog gate so that he can be in another room from the baby when he's in a boisterous mood. Babies soon grow up and I'm sure he will soon settle down and be your child's best friend just as my dog was.


----------



## tobysmith

Thanks devil, i just hope sum1 decent comes forward and can offer him a home.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fayth

I really dont think you need to rehome him, like you said a dog is for life!

I am a single mum with 2 children under 3, im pregnant with my 3rd and i have a great dane, who walks next to my pram so theres no excuse. I have just bought a new boxer pup and will use the time between now and baby coming to get basic training in and continue to work on it after baby is here.

Nothing is too much work if your prepared to put the effort in. My children come before ANYTHING! But equally when i got a dog i made a choice to responsibly care for that dog for the rest of its life so i put it all the effort i can to make sure its part of the family.

You dont need to rehome your animal because of a new baby (im assuming from your post theres no issues with aggression just lack of training), you just need to work a little harder to train him, if hes never been taught properly how he is supposed to know what is expected of him. If i can do it on my own with two children im sure you can with two of you there.

If not then i would consider a rescue rather than advertising privately, they will make sure he gets a good home where he is suitable for any potential owner and hopefully wont need to be rehomed again.


----------



## EmCHammer

I am sorry to hear you are having to rehome your dog; it seems as though you are genuinely upset at this and maybe you could look at seeing a properly qualified dog trainer to see if there is a way you could work at keeping him with his needs and managing alongside the baby? They maybe able to help you with different ways of coping etc.

If not would recommend that you could try some reputable local rescues who will be able to vet the homes for you? It may be that he could stay with you whilst this happens....

Good luck
Emma


----------



## Guest

Don't do it! Before having Jake I was very worried about the dog situation and rehoming crossed my mind, these lovely people on petforums brought me back into the light!! I now have 3 dogs and a 11 month old baby and wouldn't look back. There are ways round it, get a dog walker in for a month or so to get settled. I set up my own dog walking business when Jake was 3 months, he slept in the carrier most of the time! My dogs are part of my family, and I would of regretted for the rest of my life if I had rehomed due to Jake. You will regret it, I promise you things get easier. Please don't give your dog up xx

P.S. We will be eventually having another baby, and I would never consider rehoming as an option. I would get a dog walker in until I recover and then get back on my feet, there is nothing like walking the dogs with Jake, freedom and space together.


----------



## Aurelia

Toby ~ before you make any rash permanent decisions, can you tell us a bit more about your dog and the circumstances which have led you to this decision?

We have a wealth of people here that can help you find a balance with your dog. I'm sure if you have the choice you'd rather keep him? Let us try and help you do that! If after that you still feel he needs to be re homed, then fine. But please, at least try first eh?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Please get your dog into a rescue for his sake. The people that go for ads like this are breeders and scammers. A rescue will be able to fully assess him and get him the best home possible

Try contacting - 
Dog Rescue Derby - Home
Just For Dogs | Rescue and Rehoming Centre
Home
RSPCA Chesterfield & North Derbyshire - Dog adoption information page
Dogs Trust - Home


----------



## jenpops85

hello, I was wondering if your gorgeous dog is still available? If so i would be interested in giving him a home for life x


----------



## SarahW92

hey. im looking for a dog and just wondered if you still had this one. and if you have how much do you want for him. and if we could have him then do you deliver because i dont have a car.


----------



## SarahW92

hey. im just wondering if you still had the dog and if you still had it how much do you want for him. if we could have the dog, how would we get it as me or my partner do not drive. write back asap.


----------

